# Car Stalling Sometimes. 4th generation. Please Help



## TKouT (Jul 29, 2010)

I have a 1996 Infiniti I30 and it is stalling sometimes. When I am slowing down or at a stop, it try to stall. I have no check engine light and my tachometer fluctuates when I am idle. Sometimes before it stalls, It surges then drop to around 300 rpms. My mechanic tells me to wait until it breaks down so he doesn't start replacing things that might be replaced. I notice today, that even through it didn't stall, my rpms drop drastically and fluctuated back and forth, and then went to 1000 rpms , which jerked my car ( I had my foot on the break).Also my tachometer floats between like 450 and 700 when I am idle, even through it doesn't stalls. What could be causing this and is it ok to 300 miles out of town?


----------



## TKouT (Jul 29, 2010)

*More information*

It is now doing something else ( now I realize) . I recently had to move out of my apartment, so I had to use my car. Now when I first turn it on, when in park idle, it is revving 1500 rpm, more then usually. When I put it in drive it drops to 700 rpm and sways a little ( give or take 100 rpm). But when I was moving, it stalled while I was at a light. I cut it back, a couple seconds later, it shut off again ( both times it sways to like 1000 rpm then down to 500 rpm) Then I turned it on again, took it out neutral and put my foot in the gas and went. While I be driving with my foot off the gas, it would be at normal rpm and then drop and come back up, when I put my foot back on the gas. It never cut off while I am accelerating. I am going to take it back to the mechanic on Monday and tell him what is happening, he said he already cleaned the IACV. Could the mass air flow sensor be causing this, or is it definitely a faulty IACV? ( I would replace both, but they are both expensive)


----------

